# Macleay's Water Snake



## Toska (May 6, 2016)

I came across an add for one on RDU a few days ago and they have me intrigued but I haven't managed to find out a whole lot about them.

Does anyone here keep them? If so what is your set up and care requirements?


----------



## kalo1993 (May 6, 2016)

Check out Miss Phantom Fangs channel on YouTube, she has a few videos of them.


----------



## andynic07 (May 6, 2016)

My mate has some. What particular questions do you have [MENTION=33382]Toska[/MENTION]


----------

